# No rat yet, but I can tell you about the rat I had years ago. :)



## Little Cow (Jun 8, 2011)

Hi! I'm new. I use "Little Cow" because we raise Dexter cattle. We live on a farm with horses, a donkey, a pony, cats, dogs, chickens and guineas (free range). I haven't had a rat since I was a teen. Now that our toddler has demonstrated what gentle hands he has (he can hold baby chicks very well) I am considering rats again. Not for him. For me.

Rachel was my rat when I was a teen. I bought her a big, roomy, wire cage but she was running around my apartment whenever I was home. She had parrot toys and the best feed I could find, plus fresh fruits and veggies. She used to sit on my shoulder and make a little chirpy noise at me. She was a great friend. She was from a pet store but not a rat mill. She did get mammary tumors and had two surgeries to remove them. She aged gracefully and lived to be 4 1/2. (Is that long for a rat?). She is buried in a park (my brother did that, LOL!). I have pictures of her somewhere, but I need to scan it. I think her color was hooded agouti. 

Anyway, it's been many years, but I always thought rats were the best rodents for a family to enjoy.

I have lots of questions. First, how on earth do I find a pet rat? I'd like to find a baby. We live near Gainesville, Florida.

Are they better in pairs? Rachel seemed quite content but I had more time back then. If more than one is best, should it be two females, two males, or one of each?

Wire cages are better, right? I always thought any rodent kept in a glass cage was more likely to get upper respiratory infections. Plus, Rachel seemed to like to interact with people and the cats through her wire bars. Funniest moment with her and the cats was when one was flicking his tail against her cage and Rachel was reaching through with both arms trying to grab it (kitty was oblivious). Rachel finally got a good hold of the tail and started to reel it in. Kitty was quite surprised and did not mess with Rachel after that. LOL!


----------



## Squitchley (May 23, 2011)

Hi there.
Wow! I'd love to live on a farm like that. Makes me very jealous 
4 1/2 years is a very long time for a rat. A lot of them don't see there third birthday, never mind fourth! 

There's 3 places I can think of to buy rats. Pet shop, rescue, or from a breeder. A lot of people adopt there first rats from a pet shop, (me included, but as much as I love my rats, I still wish I could've found a rescue or a breeder around where I live) but adopting from pet shops is not recommended as the rats you buy are most likely not to be socialized properly as they're not used to being picked up, they're more likely to be ill and/or stressed due to the conditions they've been kept in, & pet stores are not very good at sexing the rats. So they end up with mixed cages, and many pregnant rats.

As I mentioned, the second place you can adopt rats from is a rescue. I've heard mixed opinions about rat rescues. Some people say that they're not likely to be socialized properly and you end up taking home rats that are more likely to bite you. But then I've heard others say that they make sure that all the rats are properly socialized and won't recommend new owners into adopting an unsocialized rat. I think it depends on the rescue that you go to. I'm sure someone more experienced with rescues will comment again and tell me if I'm wrong.

The third is from breeders. MOST breeders are genuine and breed for the health an longevity of rats. However some, are in it for the money, and will kill off kittens that they think will be a health issue that they will have to pay for. So, therefore, there are gaps in the health history. But the genuine breeders make sure that their rats are all properly socialized, and will make sure that their rats are going to a good home, either by visiting or by making you do a questionnaire. 

As for numbers, pairs or more. Rats usually aren't happy being by themselves. Usually human interaction isn't enough. (I'm saying usually because of your rat who was by herself and lived to 4 1/2 years, which is very unusual from what I've heard). 
Females are usually more active and hyper, wanting to explore and learn new things, whereas males are usually more lazy and just want to cuddle. But there will be some lazy girls and some hyper boys. I would not recommend getting one of each, they would have to be separated. (and breeding is a no no here).
Wire cages are better. You are right, aquariums are awful for a rats respiratory system. Aquariums can't air out, so all the ammonia from their wee builds up an causes them to be breathing in nasty chemicals which can cause infections. Also, rats love to climb, when I come in my room, both my rats climb to the top of the cage to see me, it's so cute  that's definitely a plus for wire cages.

Haha, I wish I could introduce my cats to my rats, but my cats would just go mental and see there dinner.


----------



## Little Cow (Jun 8, 2011)

Thank you for your very informative response! 

Rachel actually looked old and fragile at age four. She was in good weight but her weight sort of sagged down and you could see a little of her shoulders, and hips. I wish I had pictures of her that last year. She looked frail but noble, like an old dog with a grey muzzle. 

So, two females, assuming litter-mates, would tend to be more active and fun?

Are there any recommended places to buy a decent sized wire cage for two rats?

I will check out the local humane societies first. Some adopted rats even come with their own cage. How easy is it to age a rat? 

There is one local chain pet store that gets in baby rats every two weeks. I'm so torn. I know the snake guys line up for them the day they come in. So tempting to relieve them from that fate.... 

There is a smaller pet store in town that specializes in rodents, lizards, and snakes. Their rats looked healthier, but still in an aquarium. 

Is there a breeder's network or recommended site to find a breeder?


----------



## Squitchley (May 23, 2011)

I'm sure there's so much more that could of been said, but that's everything I could think of off the top of my head.
& aww, that's so sweet how she looked noble but still frail. 
Yes, two females should be more active and fun. They're a lot easier to train if you want them to do anything. I've had my two female rat for a month now (my first two) & they've already learnt there names! Though, I think sometimes they just ignore me because they're too busy exploring haha. They don't have to be from the same litter, but it would save have to go through to whole introduction stage when they've just moved in to this big scary new cage with strange new smells and big scary people. 
There are a few websites which you can order them off, I don't know about pet shops because I don't live in America 
But here are some websites 
http://www.martinscages.com/products/cages/rat/
http://www.ferretnation.net/
http://www.drsfostersmith.com/small-pet-supplies/cages-pens-homes/ps/c/6067/10431
But have a look around, there's only a few websites here, don't just buy the first one you see, you might be able to get a better deal some where else.
I also found on another thread this website:
http://www.rmca.org/Articles/cagesize.htm which is really interesting to put into perspective the size of a rats cage to a humans home. Made me rethink the size of my cage.

There's a sticky on rat breeders, so you should be able to find a breeder around where you are to adopt your rats.
http://www.ratforum.com/index.php/topic,24047.0.html

As for aging rats, it's practically impossible to tell once they're full grown. You've just got to go with what you've been told, unless they have no idea either. 

The problem with pet stores like the one you mentioned, is that they get them in especially for people to feed them to their snakes. So if you buy one from there, it's just more profit for them, & they'll just breed more rats to replace the one you bought :/ 

The ones in the other pet shop, in the aquarium, were they still young ones, or did they look full grown? If they were full grown they really shouldn't be kept in aquariums, there only suitable for young rats for a couple of weeks. But if they're healthy, then I don't suppose it's too bad :/ but I think you'd be better off contacting breeders in your area off the sticky and looking around before getting them from a pet store.

I hope I helped!


----------



## Little Cow (Jun 8, 2011)

Very helpful, thank you! 

Where are you from?


----------



## distancel (May 14, 2011)

Little Cow said:


> Plus, Rachel seemed to like to interact with people and the cats through her wire bars. Funniest moment with her and the cats was when one was flicking his tail against her cage and Rachel was reaching through with both arms trying to grab it (kitty was oblivious). Rachel finally got a good hold of the tail and started to reel it in. Kitty was quite surprised and did not mess with Rachel after that. LOL!


XD Lol, a rat I had when I was a teen did this too! My cat got such a shock and never went near the cage again. He would sit on the other side of the room watching them but that was about it, lol.


----------



## Little Cow (Jun 8, 2011)

I just looked at all the different coat colors. Wow! I never knew that rats had so many variations in colors and patterns. How cool! ;D


----------



## Squitchley (May 23, 2011)

I'm from Yorkshire in England 
& Yeahh, there's so many! I have 2 black hooded rats, i'd love more though. But I don't think my parents would let me. But i'm happy with my two babies


----------



## Loulie (Jun 7, 2011)

Just wanted to say hi and good luck for finding some little friends. Also....thanks for this thread too as its been really helpful to me as well! Hxxx


----------

